
The Very Serious Lessons of Juicero - michael_fine
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/04/juicero-lessons/523896/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
JustSomeNobody
I don't see this taking off. Smart people don't buy single use appliances.
Except for waffle makers. ;)

Only the well to do people would consider this (only because it's expensive,
so it has to be bought), but even then, they'll probably stop buying the
packets after a short time because they'd rather go down to the corner juice
shop and let someone else squeeze them some expensive juice.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Juicero need to sell only the juice packs, that's where their business model
is. The machine is probably a loss leader so they can sell the packs. Now we
know it's useless, so they should move to selling the packs only.

